# Civil/WR Study Material



## aggiecorgi (Jun 23, 2010)

I just passed the PE test (whoop!), so I'm looking to sell some of the study material.

Here's what I've got (4 books):

1. NCEES Principles &amp; Practice of Engineering Civil PE Sample Questions &amp; Solutions (2008)

http://www.ncees.org/Exams/Study_Materials...&amp;product=1J

I paid ~$54, so I'd like to get around $35.

2. Practice Problems for the Civil Engineering PE Exam, 10th edition, M. Lindeburg

http://www.amazon.com/Practice-Problems-Ci...m/dp/1591260485

I paid ~$65, and I'd like to get $45 for it.

3. NCEES Principles &amp; Practice of Engineering Environmental Engineering, Sample Questions and Solutions

http://www.ncees.org/Exams/Study_Materials...&amp;product=1L

I paid $40, and I'd like $25 for it.

4. Six Minute Solutions for Civil PE Exam, Water Resources &amp; Environmental Engineer, R.W. Schneiter (2008)

http://www.amazon.com/Six-Minute-Solutions...2869&amp;sr=1-2

I paid $55, want $35 for it.


----------



## CivilEngMatt (Jun 25, 2010)

I am interested in books 1, 3, &amp; 4. What would be the price if I bought all three? What condition are the books in?

Thanks


----------



## aggiecorgi (Jun 25, 2010)

mattbail said:


> I am interested in books 1, 3, &amp; 4. What would be the price if I bought all three? What condition are the books in?
> Thanks



Let me look at the shipping rates and the condition tonight. The condition for all the books is good, but I have written in some of them to make corrections for the errata. You'll need to also print out the errata for the stuff I might have missed:

http://www.ncees.org/Exams/Study_materials/Errata.php

What state are you in (so I can see what the cheapest shipping rate is)?


----------



## aggiecorgi (Jun 28, 2010)

For those 3 it will be $105 shipped. Does this work for you? I have a paypal account if that would be easiest for you.


----------



## PWEngineer (Jul 22, 2010)

aggiecorgi said:


> I just passed the PE test (whoop!), so I'm looking to sell some of the study material.
> 
> Here's what I've got (4 books):
> 
> ...


----------

